# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Tifozët serbë djegin flamurin shqiptar në Itali

## iktuus

*Ne itali  sapo u dogj flamuri shqiptar  nga serbet. Ndeshja itali-serbi ka nje nisje te jashtzakonshme.*

----------


## strange

Edhe cka me bo na tash? Pse spe nxjerr snajperin mi liru njo ka njo?

----------


## smokkie

Nxirr flamurin rezerve nga xhepi!
Kush po fiton?

----------


## iktuus

> Edhe cka me bo na tash? Pse spe nxjerr snajperin mi liru njo ka njo?


_Ca me bo ti mo shoku   pervec se ta mbash me dore.  Ketu ceshtja  eshte me e madhe se ty. Eshte nje urrejtje qe shpallen ne haren internacionale, e kjo te bezdis pak. Te shikosh dicka te till cdo patriot e quan negativitet._

----------


## gerrard73

Ndeshja u anullua, dhe tifozet serb jane duke treguar kulturen e tyre. Ata dogjen flamurin shqiptar dhe dolen me parullen, "Kosova eshte Serbi", dhe eshte hera e pare qe une ndihem me te vertete krenar qe jam shqiptar. Inferioriteti i tyre eshte para syve te te gjithe Europes.
Edhe Italia, eshte duke bere nje figure jo te mire, e paafte te neutralizoje pak mijera tofoze serb. Serbet jane duke dimostruar edhe nje here se jane mbeturinat e Europes.

----------


## USA NR1

loja e futbollit Itali -Serbi u nderpre loool

----------


## prenceedi

Ndeshja nderpritet pas episodeve te organizuara te serbeve.
Ky eshte nje turp thote komentatori italian i Rai1 ..........nacionalistet serbe moren ate qe deshen dhe ky eshte nje turp.
Midis grupit te tifozeve serb kishte edhe *flamur Grek*

----------


## gerrard73

Po kishte edhe nje flamur grek, nje aleance mes te deshperuarve te ballkanit.

----------


## iktuus

> Ndeshja u anullua, dhe tifozet serb jane  treguar kulturen e tyre. Ata dogjen flamurin shqiptar dhe dolen me parullen, "Kosova eshte Serbi", dhe eshte hera e pare qe une ndihem me  vertete krenar qe jam shqiptar. Inferioriteti i tyre eshte para syve te te gjithe Europes.
> Edhe Italia, eshte duke bere nje figure jo te mire, e paafte te neutralizoje pak mijera tofoze serb. Serbet jane duke dimostruar edhe nje here se jane mbeturinat e Europes.


[I]Italia nuk eshte nje shtet i paafte te garantoj sigurin, sepse ne ceshtje te tilla duhet perdorur dhune, por si nje shtet i vertet demokrat beri nje zgjedhje te cmuara. Nuk ka pse te lendohet askush per nje ndeshje futbolli, sepse sporti eshte art dhe si i till duhet vlersuar.
ITALI  3-0  SERBI.[/I

----------


## drague

ishalla i denojn.3 pikshi ne tavoline per italine

----------


## gerrard73

Para ekranit te televizionit, kalojne disa fetyra te tifozeve serb te tipit arkan, te mbuluara dhe gjysem te mbuluara. Disa tipa qe nuk do te meritonin tjeter perveç nje plumbi ne balle. Erdhen te luajne ne Europe, gabelet e ballkanit.

----------


## A.V.A.T.A.R

e dogjen??... dogjen ata djegim,dhe ne te atyre qenve, per inati e bejne.. cmund te bejne me shum????...

P.S (serbia really sucks...

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> ishalla i denojn.3 pikshi ne tavoline per italine


o moderatora, rregullojeni titullin e temes,

*shtoni nga tifozet serb*e,

 se duket sikur e kane djegur italianet flamurin shqiptare,.... dhe krijohen keqkuptime nga kush lexon....

----------


## iktuus

> o moderatora, rregullojeni titullin e temes,
> 
> *shtoni nga tifozet serb*e,
> 
>  se duket sikur e kane djegur italianet flamurin shqiptare,.... dhe krijohen keqkuptime nga kush lexon....


_Ca thu me, lexo edhe komentimin qe ka tema,  nuk thot askush qe italianet dogjen flamurin shqiptar, vetem se tregohet vendi ku ndodhi situata, di me lexu ti apo jo. Erdhi ky profesori me bo te diturin..._

----------


## gerrard73

> e dogjen??... dogjen ata djegim,dhe ne A atyre qenve, per inati e bejne.. cmund te bejne me shum????...
> 
> P.S (serbia really sucks...




Jo, ne kurre nuk duhet te djegim flamurin serb. Te djegesh flamurin e nje vendi eshte shenje inferioriteti ndaj atije vendi. Une ndihem krenar qe serbet na dogjen flamurin tone, kjo do te thote se na kane frike, se na konsiderojne. Edhe flamuri amerikan digjet neper bote, por Amerika ecen perpara krenare. Bile flamuri amerikan eshte flamuri qe digjet me shume ne bote.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> _Ca thu me, lexo edhe komentimin qe ka tema,  nuk thot askush qe italianet dogjen flamurin shqiptar, vetem se tregohet vendi ku ndodhi situata, di me lexu ti apo jo. Erdhi ky profesori me bo  diturin..._


o nxonso,

plakut edhe presorit,

mos i degjo gazrat, po llafin veja ne vesh...

ene s'e kish njeri me ty, qe te erdhi ligsht,....

----------


## drague

> _Ca thu me, lexo edhe komentimin qe ka tema,  nuk thot askush qe italianet dogjen flamurin shqiptar, vetem se tregohet vendi ku ndodhi situata, di me lexu ti apo jo. Erdhi ky profesori me bo  diturin..._


lale e ke shkrujt gabim. :shkelje syri:  se mezi i kena taljont

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> lale e ke shkrujt gabim. se mezi i kena taljont


do na japesh noj picke raqi ti mer, se ka fitu dojci 3-0 me kozaket e donit....

----------


## strange

Kjo i jep Italisë një fitore prej 3 me 0 apo?

----------


## kleadoni

eshte tamam per te ardhur Turp!! jam plotesisht dakord me ju iktuus kur thoni qe sporti esht art, por nga serbet nuk kemi c'presim ... popull injorant dhe i "prapambetur mentalisht"...

----------

